# ICB-Fahrer in der Nähe München?



## fibbs (25. August 2013)

Hi!

Ich interessiere mich für das ICB und würde mich gern mal auf eins in L setzen, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen ob die Größe und die Geo etwas für mich wäre.

Gibt es ICB-Besitzer im Raum München, mit denen man mal was ausmachen könnte? 

Grüße


Christian


----------



## nuts (26. August 2013)

S und M im Angebot. Aber es gibt auch L-ICB-Fahrer in München, die müssen sich nur noch melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (26. August 2013)

ich hab XL, und kenn noch einen mit m in München...

L geht hier wohl nicht so gut


----------



## fibbs (26. August 2013)

Interessant. Ich hätte gedacht, dass L die Allerweltsgröße ist für den durchschnittlichen Mann ;-)

Merlin7, darf ich fragen was Deine "Maße" sind? Ich bin 1,86cm groß, habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm und eine Armlänge von 63cm. Ich habe die Daten vor ca. zwei Jahren gemessen und hoffe ich habe mich damals nicht vermessen.

Ich fahre derzeit ein Canyon Nerve AM in "L". Das hat eine Oberrohr-Länge von 608mm, und ist mir ein wenig zu kurz, weswegen ich einen längeren Vorbau fahre. Allerdings fühle ich mich auf einem Liteville 601 in "L", das ein Oberrohr-Maß von ebenfalls 608 hat auch mit kurzem Vorbau sauwohl. Das ICB hätte als "L" ein 604er Oberrohr, und als "XL" eins mit 622mm.

Der Reach jedoch ist beim "L" mit 444 eher vergleichbar mit dem vom Liteville (438) und deutlich höher als beim Canyon (425). Deshalb glaube ich, dass ich mit L zurechtkommen müsste.

Merlin7, ich werde mich in der übernächsten Woche mal bei Dir melden um was auszumachen. Unbeachtet dessen ob ich bis dahin ein "L" zum Probesitzen gefunden habe, macht es sicherlich Sinn auch dem XL mal einen Versuch zu geben.


----------



## Pintie (26. August 2013)

Mach das...

Also ich bin 195.

bei dir müsste L schon richtig sein. XL ist dir sicher zu groß


----------



## Chris0711 (26. August 2013)

Ich fahr bei 187 und SL 87 ein L und das passt sehr gut. Hatte davor auch eine Canyon Nerve AM in L. Bin nicht aus München.


----------

